# Solved: AcLayers.DLL Corrupted?



## DeeadlyLegion (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello! I recently had an unexpected crash and have recovered my computer.
Now on every boot I recieve this error message twice in a row:








The Picture

Sorry it's in danish but it says: "ISUSPM.exe - Error in (depiction - not sure of translation)" "C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.DLL is either not intended to run on Windows or contains an error. Try reinstalling the program with the help from the original installation media or contact the sys admin or the software vendor if you seek help."

I have tried inserting the Win7 CD and repairing but it finds no errors. I have also searched around a bit but the other people having this problem are running vista and since I am running win7 pro I find this odd.

I temporarily uninstalled the InstallShield update Service. However my AcLayers.DLL seems to be corrupt and I can not launch any programs in compatibility mode. How can I fix this?

EDIT 2: I have tried doing a "sfc /SCANFILE=C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll" in a cmd with admin rights but the response was: Found some damaged files, but they could not be fixed.

Sys Info:
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 12286 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570, 1280 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 114370 MB, Free - 26445 MB; F: Total - 953866 MB, Free - 181341 MB; 
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., X58A-UD3R, x.x, 
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

If that particular file is corrupted, you can extract the file from the Win 7 DVD and replace it. *Extract Files from Windows 7 Installation DVD*


----------



## DeeadlyLegion (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah alright thanks I will try that. However how do I replace the DLL? As it is already in use as soon as the PC boots. I have not tried something similar in the past.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Boot to Safe Mode and do it there after you extract it.


----------



## DeeadlyLegion (Jul 21, 2011)

_Tried booting to safe mode, still can not acces the dll to edit it. Read somewhere that you have to do it with a CMD prompt from the Win7 cd under repair, however I do not know the commands - the right track?_

EDIT: Alright I fixed it through trial and error, here is what I did:


The things described by Lance1 as before
In order to get access to the dll file you need to boot your PC with your windows CD
First however you must identify your drives as the letters get sceweud up, I did this with a simple file with the filename of the drive I needed
Next go ahead and boot up with the cd, chose your settings, press next and chose repair
Next pick "Command Promt" option and enter:
use the dir command to find the right drive(s). For example enter: dir C:\ and so on
After your have found both the replacement AcLayers.dll and the right drives use this command:
copy (drive with replacement):\AcLayers.dll (drive with the broken):\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll
Now restart

Thanks a lot for helping me Lance1!!!


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Awesome! Glad your up and going. If all is well and good please mark this post solved at the top of your post.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

"O"! Sorry....  Seen you already did. Welcome to TSG!


----------



## DeeadlyLegion (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Lance1, you're the man ;D


----------

